# Classic Merckx in Classifieds



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Just to let people know I've put up two Merckx frames in the classifieds here. One <a href="http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin/classifieds/classifieds.pl?db=Road&website=RoadbikeReview&language=&session_key=&search_and_display_db_button=on&results_format=long&db_id=62484&query=retrieval">NOS Strada OS in Domo-Loto colors</a> and one used <a href="http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin/classifieds/classifieds.pl?db=Road&website=RoadbikeReview&language=&session_key=&search_and_display_db_button=on&results_format=long&db_id=62486&query=retrieval">Corsa SL in early 80's pearl white and red</a>. Making room for another Corsa SL in Faema red and white that dropped into my lap!

A+

Philippe


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

What's a strada? Was that ever sold in the US? It's a really nice looking bike, thankfully it is too small for me.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

But the size is perfect for me!!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

The Strada was just below the Corsa and Super Corsa in the Merckx line-up (both of which I believe were built with diff versions of Columbus SL tubing). 

The Strada O.S. is built with Columbus Brain oversized and double-butted tubing. From what I can find, it's 0.8mm at the butt, and drawn to 0.5mm in the center. Lots of Belgian cross bikes were made using Brain, as it's was the "next generation" dbl-butted tubing rolled out after the Columbus SL and SLX.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*dammit, about 10-2 cm too small*

or I'd be all over the Domo frame

sniff sniff


----------

